# Why leather soled shoes



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

They aren’t really comfortable compared to sneakers. Sneakers always win that contest hands down. Style? Well You can do a lot more with a rubber or plastic sole. Make it any shape you want. The breathability issue for the materials doesn’t hold weight nowadays either. Maybe back when canvas rubber shoes were the only option you’d run into the stinky shoe that gave you sweaty feet regardless of the temperature of the world, though now you have sneakers that breath better than any leather soled dress shoe ever did. In reality, if a man was rich he’d live in sneakers all day long since they are extremely comfortable and in a way disposable with their short lifespan. But that’s the modern rich man.

The reason I wear dress shoes is of course the style. Yet over time, being someone that wears his leather soled shoes much more than any rubber sole, I realized that as uncomfortable as they are when compared to sneakers, leather soled dress shoes they last 20 times longer. 

An uncorfortable life with a durable shoe or a comfortable life with dozens of disposable shoes. Most people choose the latter because comfort is really king! 

Anywho, just a thought. 

I just ordered a new pair of Allen Edmonds called the "Strand"




I had to special order them since I've heavily become partial to the Poron footbed which gives me that bit of cushion you don't get with the regular footbed in shoes which in the end doesn't absorb any shock.

So aside from looks... When it really comes down to it... if I end up trapped on a desert island or fall into another dimension for several years; the shoes I'd rather have are leather soled dress shoes. It's because they will last me longer.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

I find leather soles very comfortable and I find them more comfortable than rubber soled dress shoes. While sneakers are better for running, I find my Goodyear welted leather soles equally comfortable for walking. I never had a sneaker that breathed as well as a leather shoe.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

Once leather shoes are worn in, they become extremely comfortable in my opinion. I like the confining feel of leather as well. They shape my feet while my feet shape them.

Sure, not great for climbing rocks or running, but you could do most everything else with them and they clean up well. And, yep, they last "forever".

Good leather shoes become a second skin as they wear on. Good sneakers become smelly trash as time flies. There is a kind of sensibility there which says something about the wearer and his attitude to life and possessions.


----------



## cmacey (May 3, 2009)

Preu Pummel said:


> Once leather shoes are worn in, they become extremely comfortable in my opinion. I like the confining feel of leather as well. They shape my feet while my feet shape them.
> 
> Sure, not great for climbing rocks or running, but you could do most everything else with them and they clean up well. And, yep, they last "forever".
> 
> Good leather shoes become a second skin as they wear on. Good sneakers become smelly trash as time flies. There is a kind of sensibility there which says something about the wearer and his attitude to life and possessions.


+1 Sneakers are for running in the park, weight lifting, running...most people don't want to spend the money for real shoes so they skimp and buy sneakers for everyday wear. At least that's the case in my world. Personally, I don't do it; I prefer leather. My humble opinion.


----------



## Lebewohl (May 21, 2009)

I make sure that I have at least a nice pair of both in black and brown. I have a part time job where I have to dress up and be on my feet all day. Not a good idea in leather sole shoes no matter how broken in they are.


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

There is a place for both leather soled dress shoes and sneakers. The challenge is convincing fans of the latter to embrace the former.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

I like both too. I find rubber good for casual shoes, particularly it it has a tread for slippery and wet conditions. I have one pair with oil tanned leather soles. The grip issue aside, I really like these as they seem to deal well with wet conditions and wear better also. I believe the Alden Flex-welt line may use oil tanned soles.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

Flanderian said:


> I find rubber good for casual shoes, particularly it it has a tread for slippery and wet conditions.


Allen Edmonds was clever enough to deal with this complaint by offering nice soles for different uses and conditions. I have several of their thick rubber treads for wet weather or ice and snow.

Funny enough, there are complete creeps who slam that practice by AE and don't think of the practicality of it.


----------



## Ay329 (Sep 22, 2007)

I'll take my Made to Order Gaziano & Girling with a leather or double leather sole anyday over a sneaker or other rubber soled shoe

Initially, the rubber soled shoe feels great, by mid day, my feet get tired, but my leather soled shoes feel much more comfortable and less tired by this same time. By the end of the day, I'm always happier wearing them, even more so than my shoes with Dainite soles


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

I am a huge fan of AE--you cannot get a better shoe for the money. (I own, and enjoy, many others.) I know AE has put a lot of time, money and effort into their new line (and they have another line coming out later this year) but I love leather soled shoes. It is very difficult to get the support and the comfort from anything other than a leather soled shoe. I have tried all of them (most all of them) and they just don't hold up. For some odd reason people have this belief that leather soled shoes are less comfortable, but, like most commonly held beliefs or thruths, I think this is 180 deg. from the reality.


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

Ay329 said:


> I'll take my Made to Order Gaziano & Girling with a leather or double leather sole anyday over a sneaker or other rubber soled shoe
> 
> Initially, the rubber soled shoe feels great, by mid day, my feet get tired, but my leather soled shoes feel much more comfortable and less tired by this same time. By the end of the day, I'm always happier wearing them, even more so than my shoes with Dainite soles


I agree with you about the leather and G&G makes a very nice shoe--not everyone is going to be able to afford those. Allen Edmonds, Alden and number of the UK makers make very affordable leather soles.


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

*leather soles*

Allen Edmonds and leather "souls".... 'nuf said


----------



## radisri (Dec 12, 2003)

I bought my first pair of AE Park Avenue's last summer and the times I have worn them the thud (or what you call it) with every step was way different that rubber soled dress shoes. I haven't worn them in a while so I still am not used to the thud. They look much better that the rubber soled J&M shoes I have.


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

I like leather-soled shoes for their style. I've encountered very few "elegant" rubber-soled shoes. That being said, I can't comprehend how anyone can find leather-soled shoes more comfortable than rubber-soled shoes. Standing for more than a half-hour or so in leather-soled shoes is as fatiguing as standing barefoot; walking more than a mile or so in even the best of my leather-soled shoes will leave my feet blistered and, not uncommonly, cut; running in them is like getting hit across the knees and shins with a baseball bat. Not to mention the effects of rain/snow/mud.


----------



## Lebewohl (May 21, 2009)

Srynerson said:


> I like leather-soled shoes for their style. I've encountered very few "elegant" rubber-soled shoes. That being said, I can't comprehend how anyone can find leather-soled shoes more comfortable than rubber-soled shoes. Standing for more than a half-hour or so in leather-soled shoes is as fatiguing as standing barefoot; walking more than a mile or so in even the best of my leather-soled shoes will leave my feet blistered and, not uncommonly, cut; running in them is like getting hit across the knees and shins with a baseball bat. Not to mention the effects of rain/snow/mud.


I can't understand it either. I've worn both in instances where I had to run around for 12-16 hours. Rubber soles and it's not even close. You need something to at least give some spring back to each step. With leather soles, after a few hours, you start feeling it in your soles, then your ankles and then your shins and calf. If the shoes haven't been broken in yet, you'll most definitely get blisters.

If you have a pair of nice broken in leather sole shoes, of course they'll feel more comfortable for a couple of hours.


----------



## chotzo (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm a recent convert to leather soled shoes.

I always held the strong opinion that rubber soled shoes had to be much more comfortable than leather soled shoes.

I couldn't have been more wrong.

The leather soled shoes are so light on my feet, and breathe so well, I could hardly believe it. 

I was starting to think I had feet problems until I invested in quality leather soled shoes. They actually seem to be much better for my feet, health wise, and facilitate a better posture/ gait while walking. No joke.

Not all leather soled shoes are the same. I have a pair of Borelli suede shoes (not Sutor made unfortunately) that are not nearly as comfortable as my pair of Yankos and my Ralph Lauren Purple Label shoes(by Edward Green! Ebay score...I love them..)

It's all I can do not to wear my Yanko's every day. My feet feel like they've worked hard, but are also strangely energized by the end of the day. Like you feel after a great workout....go figure.


----------



## luk-cha (Apr 29, 2006)

Ay329 said:


> I'll take my Made to Order Gaziano & Girling with a leather or double leather sole anyday over a sneaker or other rubber soled shoe
> 
> Initially, the rubber soled shoe feels great, by mid day, my feet get tired, but my leather soled shoes feel much more comfortable and less tired by this same time. By the end of the day, I'm always happier wearing them, even more so than my shoes with Dainite soles


+1 i have just spent a solid 12 hours on my feet in mine with our any kind of foot ache's or pain's my only other shoe i would consider is my Vass MTO with a double sole and goyser welt


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

gman-17 said:


> I am a huge fan of AE--you cannot get a better shoe for the money. (I own, and enjoy, many others.) I know AE has put a lot of time, money and effort into their new line (and they have another line coming out later this year) but I love leather soled shoes. It is very difficult to get the support and the comfort from anything other than a leather soled shoe. *I have tried all of them (most all of them)* and they just don't hold up. For some odd reason people have this belief that leather soled shoes are less comfortable, but, like most commonly held beliefs or thruths, I think this is 180 deg. from the reality.


Dainite?


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

My shoe repair guy will put a nice thick heavily lugged Vibram sole on any shoe you bring to him. 

By the way, Vibram makes a whole array of soles and there are lightly lugged soles available for dress shoes. 

I believe any shoe repair guy can replace standard leather soles with high quality rubber soles. 

So you are just about $40.00 away from the shoes of your dreams. (That's what the rubber soles and heels cost).


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

gnatty8 said:


> Dainite?


Yes I have a pair of brown suedes with a Dainite sole/heel. I like them just fine, but would only purchase again if I thought the would primarily be worn in adverse conditions which is where this type of soul appears to excel. I do not find them more comfortable than leather soles, however.


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

gman-17 said:


> Yes I have a pair of brown suedes with a Dainite sole/heel. I like them just fine, but would only purchase again if I thought the would primarily be worn in adverse conditions which is where this type of *soul* appears to excel. I do not find them more comfortable than leather soles, however.


Apparently this is getting to the spiritual and immaterial--not exactly the direction I'd have thought for the title of this thread.


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

Packard said:


> Apparently this is getting to the spiritual and immaterial--not exactly the direction I'd have thought for the title of this thread.


Yeah. Pretty funny. Maybe too many years of Catholic school coming back to haunt me.


----------



## J.Marko (Apr 14, 2009)

Assuming you are wearing good quality shoes, I believe that if your feet are excessively tired and worn out at the end of the day that your shoes don't fit properly. It has nothing to do with the material the sole is made out of. If you are wearing shoes too short for the arch of your foot, your feet will get tired. Get on a Brannock Device and check the length of your arch - if it is longer than your shoe size, you need larger shoes. Also, if you don't have enough room at the toes (depends somewhat on the width, but largely on the last) your circulation will suffer and you will get more tired feet.

I think most rubber soled "dress" shoes are more forgiving of poor fit (bigger last, looser sizing), so they seem to people to be more comfortable. However, when you finally find well fitting leather soled shoes, you will find them very comfortable. In sum, poorly fit rubber soled shoes with deep squishy insoles probably feel better to people than poorly fit leather soled "elegant" shoes. Yet another example of mass market triumph leading to less quality. 

When I say good quality, I mean shoes with a good year welt or a steel shank, they don't have to be top quality to be comfortable. I remember I was sad when I stopped wearing my suits every day and largely retired my Johnston & Murphey Meltons that fit me so well. Feet felt great at the end of the day.


----------



## ilikeyourstyle (Apr 24, 2007)

I buy leather-soled shoes because they are typically better-made shoes than rubber-soled shoes. If the Park Avenue came with a thin layer of rubber on the sole, I'd still buy them. In fact, they would be my go-to shoes in the rain.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

Why not...?


----------



## amplifiedheat (Jun 9, 2008)

Srynerson said:


> I like leather-soled shoes for their style. I've encountered very few "elegant" rubber-soled shoes. That being said, I can't comprehend how anyone can find leather-soled shoes more comfortable than rubber-soled shoes. Standing for more than a half-hour or so in leather-soled shoes is as fatiguing as standing barefoot; walking more than a mile or so in even the best of my leather-soled shoes will leave my feet blistered and, not uncommonly, cut; running in them is like getting hit across the knees and shins with a baseball bat. Not to mention the effects of rain/snow/mud.


I have to think the problem is something other than leather. I often walk a mile in my Weejuns without ill effect. Remember, there was a time not so long ago when all shoes were leather-soled and walking was the chief form of transportation, yet people seemed to do reasonably well.


----------



## hellomarty (May 9, 2009)

amplifiedheat said:


> I have to think the problem is something other than leather. I often walk a mile in my Weejuns without ill effect. Remember, there was a time not so long ago when all shoes were leather-soled and walking was the chief form of transportation, yet people seemed to do reasonably well.


We're all getting too lazy...and fat....what's probably why.


----------



## alex87tkd (Jun 12, 2009)

I wore my brand new, all leather oxfords from 11am to 7pm and must have walked in excess for 4 miles during that time - not a single mark on my flat feet.

The majority of this walking was done in one go (shopping) in Glasgow's city centre.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

*For everything, there is a time!*

While my preference is for leather soled shoes (vs rubber soles), the distance and type of surface to be walked can make a distinct difference in the comfort afforded by each of the soling materials. Leather soles can be just as comfortable as rubber soles, if you are doing limited walking or are traversing a less dense walking surface. Walk five miles on concrete in leather soled shoes, and I suspect your feet are going to hurt...I know mine will!


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

amplifiedheat said:


> I have to think the problem is something other than leather. I often walk a mile in my Weejuns without ill effect. Remember, there was a time not so long ago when all shoes were leather-soled and walking was the chief form of transportation, yet people seemed to do reasonably well.


In the early 1960's my dad proclaimed that the Gillette Blue Blades (which replaced the Gillette Thin blades) were the last word in shaving. It could not get any better than that.

He repeated that proclamation when the Gillette Super Blues came out.

And again for the Stainless; and again for the Super Stainless and again for the Trac II; and then he retired and let his beard grow.

There is no question in my mind that Nike and their running shoe technology has raised the bar on shoe comfort. Walk for a half hour in a good pair of running/walking shoes and then switch to your dress shoes and you will have your answer.

Compare a shave with a Gillette Thin with their new 5 blade cartridge and you will see that technology has improved the breed there too.

All that having been said, I think it is the foot bed that makes the larger difference. I had an older pair of Justin Ropers re-shod with rubber soles and there was no noticeable difference in comfort.

Running/walking shoes have a foam foot bed. And a replaceable foam liner.

Dress shoes have a leather or leather/cork foot bed. I think it is the foot bed that makes the difference.


----------



## From Vancouver (May 24, 2009)

I am a big fan of natural materials. Natural materials in my suits, shirts and yes, shoes. In the case of shoes, that means leather. I think those who have negative experiences with leather-soled shoes (so-called dress shoes, but they can be casual too) either have not committed to wearing them on a regular basis, have shoes which fit improperly, or have poor quality shoes altogether.

The argument of wearing sneakers because they are comfortable is valid, but no one should confuse comfort with looking good or having style.

Besides, should a man's footwear squeak?


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

I still shave with the old as heck safety razor from 196x... it's definitely better than those electric things or the girly plastic covered disposables. My skin is baby smooth, and the shave is enjoyable.

As are the leather shoes which look incredible and are comfortable.



From Vancouver said:


> Besides, should a man's footwear squeak?


Only if said men are mice, and most are these days.


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

From Vancouver said:


> I am a big fan of natural materials...


Let's expand on the list of those things that are "natural":

*Heroin*
*Cocaine*
*Tobacco*

_also:_

*Pony Skin*
*vicuña wool*

To equate "natural" with "good" is an error. Good is good; natural is natural. After that, it is a measure of the qualities that are inherent to the material that make is superior/inferior.


----------



## J.Marko (Apr 14, 2009)

Preu Pummel said:


> I still shave with the old as heck safety razor from 196x... it's definitely better than those electric things or the girly plastic covered disposables. My skin is baby smooth, and the shave is enjoyable.


I was thinking the same thing. Just because something is new and everyone switches to it, doesn't mean it is better. Another example the leisure suit. They seemed so much more comfortable and became very popular for a while. Then, people looked in the mirror and realized they looked like jack asses and stopped wearing them. Of course they just switched to t-shirts and shorts, but not at the office or to fine restaurants - they went back to the suit. Perhaps the better analogy is business casual. Law firms switched to business casual in the late 90s because everyone was doing it. Many switched back later when they realized there is a reason for professional attire - people look better in it and also feel more professional.


----------



## SlowE30 (Mar 18, 2008)

I wouldn't call heroin, cocaine, or even the tobacco found in cigarettes "natural" when compared to something found on the arse of a cow. Of course, the tanning process does use a lot of chemicals so I may have proven your point.

Anyway, my comment is that some people may find leather soles uncomfortable or comfortable based upon the biomechanics of their stride. A foreward-reaching stride with a hard heel strike and "flap" of the forefoot hitting the ground would favor a soft shoe versus a foot that lands in a more neutral position and extends further behind you pushing off with the calf, which could be comfortable even barefoot. I am basing this idea on pose/evolution forms in long distance running.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

Who says cocaine is bad? I love the stuff. Never took it more than a couple times about a decade back, but does anyone have the common sense to realize it is a natural pain killer?? That stuff SHOULD be legal, it SHOULD be in everyone's medicine cabinet, and everyone SHOULD learn restraint. Nature provided that plant, let us use it as we as individuals see fit. Arrest us if we break laws while using it, not because we use it. Is everyone drinking Robotussin by the gallon? Is everyone drinking alcohol by the barrel? Is everyone strung out on prescription drugs? No. Why would cocaine or tobacco or heroin be any different? We regulate our intake of food and alcohol and everything. Outlaw water- we might drink too much -would be the cry if great money could be made in black markets.

I'm all for personal responsibility and the end of nanny government thriving on black markets of innocuous substances demonized by propaganda.

Uh oh... this is Interchange material.



J.Marko said:


> Many switched back later when they realized there is a reason for professional attire - people look better in it and also feel more professional.


I believe there are possibly these large corporations that are trying to market novelty... and perhaps they are throwing the baby out with the bath water. Or perhaps the public is werfin' the baby out with the bathwater.

Today I got my new AE BelAirs. Been wearing them for a a couple hours to break in the cork bed. Beautiful. As usual with my odd feet, the left one could walk a thousand miles in these and be fresh, but my right is a little tight. However, they break in with a few days wear. The leather on the uppers is amazingly soft compared to some of my past AEs... and they have a black footbed. Go figure.

I'll stick with what works, not what is marketed and popular with the mass-market-masses. Leather soled shoes, I love ya.


----------



## LeicaLad (Nov 5, 2006)

I REALLY want to agree with the leather sole fans, but I’m still struggling. 

After several years of reading these pages, and thousands of dollars in new shoes later, I’m still hunting for leather soled shoes that can serve when I’m off on working road trips. These are often several months in duration and where I have to walk miles and miles over both concrete and open field terrain. (Only rarely does this mean boot terrain, or when it does I’ll have boots for that.)

Still, I’ve purchased AEs and Aldens, English and French, cordovan and calf, country and dress. I love almost all of these new shoes, and really love both the style and feel of them. BUT, when I’ve put in anything over a mile or two on less than perfect terrain, my dogs are dying. (Plus, I notice that I wear tips and heels pretty fast on the leather soled shoes, requiring taps, at least.)

I’ve ordered the suede Paraboot wingtips currently on clearance from Brooks Bros, in hope that these might be a happy medium. I NEED a serious walking shoe that can also be worn into government or corporate offices.

I really DO want to say that I prefer the leather soles, but I just haven’t found the pair yet that do it. sigh…

I am truly open to suggestions here... Please.


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

You can get custom made shoes all day long from Grenson to E. Vogel to... well Vass, they will still feel like you are walking on leather. There are better and there are worse. Florsheim feels like walking on gravel to me though I didn't know there was a better dress shoe when I was a kid. 

Special order a pair of Allen Edmonds with the Poron footbed and you will definitely see a difference.

As for comfort of a leather soled shoe versus a sneaker. Yes there were early sneakers that weren't as comfortable in the past.. I can't seem to get into that hard rubber sweaty converse feel with no arch support.

We live in a time where we can walk on pillows made for our feet... they may not look as cool as the hard leathers that others try to explain are more comfortable, though they are indeed pillows. And if the inventors of the shoe had the materials available to them back then that we have today, we probably wouldn't have shoes today that are layers of leather.

It isn't debatable. Sneakers are more comfortable when walking or running or standing.


----------



## alex87tkd (Jun 12, 2009)

This is all getting rather silly.

If you are running - wear trainers (sneakers if you must call them that)
If you are in a suit - leather shoes

Must it be any more difficult? Let's face it, most of us here see desks more than treadmills.


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

You're right.
I'm just talking comfort at the moment, and that's not something that can be debated.


----------



## alex87tkd (Jun 12, 2009)

Mattdeckard said:


> You're right.
> I'm just talking comfort at the moment, and that's not something that can be debated.


In terms of physical comfort you're 100% correct, a pair of good trainers win hands down. I think it's just the oldies objecting to their aesthetics and anything that smells of change.


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

The other thing is... well they are good at sneaking.


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

Mattdeckard said:


> The other thing is... well they are good at sneaking.


Of course they eat "spy cookies" (fig newtons) when they are hiding behind the draperies and are hungry. (Fig Newtons were the original "quiet-to-eat" cookies, and a favorite with spies. Macaroons were good for this purpose too.)


----------

